# 1968 screamer



## clarkebar (Feb 13, 2010)

I have a 1968 Screamer and it is missing the chain guard and rear fender.  How hard is it to find these parts?


----------



## azhearseguy (Feb 23, 2010)

I have the correct chain guard for your bike. if interested email me direct at murrayeliminator@yahoo.com


----------

